# Black Walnut Value



## finishsuper (Jan 12, 2014)

Neighbor was just approached by an "out of stater" regarding the black walnut trees he has growing on his property. He was "offered" $100/tree, and the buyer would only take the butt log, leaving the top behind for the neighbor to use for firewood. Neighbor states that most of his trees are in the 15-18" range, but has some that will test 24"+. 

Being a woodworker, first and foremost, I thought it was odd that he was being offered a price based upon "per tree", and not board feet, and that I thought it was pretty low.

Does anyone know if this is typical practice for buying standing lumber? I suggested that my neighbor get a forestry expert in there, and have the trees determined for value, and if any were veneer quality. 

Appreciate any input or advice. TIa.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't buy standing timber on principle, however black walnut is going for about $2. a board foot in Portland Oregon and the price seems about on par with the rest of the US. Price may have gone up since last time I called em.

That being said a 16" log at 16' would scale at 150 bf or so depending on how long the scaler's thumb is, equalling $300 per log probably more, and a reputable logger would take every usable stick out of each tree, not just the butt log and leave the mess for you to pick up. Granted dude has to make a bit of money off it but to me sounds like someone is getting ripped off.


----------



## finishsuper (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks, was my feeling exactly. Told the neighbor that my concern would be if any were quality enough for peelers. Can't hand them over for $100 a pop. 

Worse comes to worse, I will hire a sawyer and will pay to have the boards cut out of the trees after I fell them and limb them.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 12, 2014)

more folks should chime in later, especially from the right coast, they get more walnut over there.


----------



## Nuzzy (Jan 12, 2014)

Sounds low to me. If he wants the best money for them, he should probably proactively shop them himself.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 12, 2014)

yup


----------



## twochains (Jan 12, 2014)

IDK about your areas Walnut, but 16 to 18" but logs seem pretty small for some drive by outfit to want to cherry pick. That size Walnut here would have a big sap ring meaning less dark and "desirable" wood. I wouldn't expect to see much value timber in 16 to 18". I may be wrong but the cherry picked grade walnut logs here usually average 30" and up.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 12, 2014)

yea, I know of a guy does that chit..
have yer buddy call 3-4 loggers/buyers, then he will know what they worth.
prices on this side could be low as .35 on to a high of 5.00 or more.
that's why I like to do that on 50/50, that way it's fair to owner and logger. no one knows for sure what they worth till they cut down.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 12, 2014)

meh, size don't matter as much as quality. sap wood will definatly effect value tho, trees in the woods will have less than those on the edge....usually.


----------



## exSW (Jan 12, 2014)

I'd boot that guy square in the a$$.There's $100.00 in work just cleaning up the top.


----------



## finishsuper (Jan 13, 2014)

I appreciate all of the input and advice. Will pass along the collective knowledge to my neighbor. 
Thanks to all!


----------



## plasticweld (Jan 14, 2014)

I buy walnut standing all the time, the trees are small, the size of the growth ring and the grade determine what they are worth, the price could easily be fair. At that size the only thing worth anything would probably be the butt log, normally 60 percent of the value is in the first log, He did not mention how many trees are being bought. Big price difference between buying 20 trees, 200 tress or 10 . Walnut never seems to bring what the owner thinks they are worth I have over paid more times then I care to remember


----------



## finishsuper (Jan 14, 2014)

Great points plasticweld. My concern came from the fact that my neighbor was not necessarily looking to sell trees or lumber. He was approached, out of the blue, by the buyer, and his first instinct was, "I'm being taken for a ride." My neighbor had no dreams of becoming rich or thinking he had a "gold mine", but at the same time, he didn't want to just give something away that may or may not be fair. 

His inquiry came to me as: Is this a good deal or not? If it is, I might consider it. If not, I don't want to be taken for an idiot. 

I gave him my 2 cents, and then came here to get the $5 worth from some people that know a lot more than me. Thanks for all the replies and input. Much appreciated!


----------



## Woody912 (Jan 14, 2014)

finishsuper said:


> Neighbor was just approached by an "out of stater" regarding the black walnut trees he has growing on his property. He was "offered" $100/tree, and the buyer would only take the butt log, leaving the top behind for the neighbor to use for firewood. Neighbor states that most of his trees are in the 15-18" range, but has some that will test 24"+.
> 
> Being a woodworker, first and foremost, I thought it was odd that he was being offered a price based upon "per tree", and not board feet, and that I thought it was pretty low.
> 
> ...


 Don't think selling 15" is good biz. If they increasing in diameter 1/2"/yr they would increase from 121bf to 196bf in only 6 yrs, over 50% increase, 1/2" might be on the high side but those trees are just now starting to make lumber. Depending on his finances I might shop them 24" to test the market


----------



## KYLogger (Jan 14, 2014)

Is it a.................. "Highly Valuable Black Walnut Tree?" That video makes me crack up everytime I watch it!


----------



## finishsuper (Jan 14, 2014)

LOL. I watched that video. That was great!

And, no. That is not the case here, thankfully. Just a guy wanting to make sure that "fair is fair" all the way around.


----------



## KYLogger (Jan 15, 2014)

I figured, but I just couldn't resist!


----------



## madhatte (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm gonna have to write up my "Highly Valuable Black Walnut" story in its entirety one of these days. It's a pretty good yarn.


----------



## KYLogger (Jan 15, 2014)

madhatte said:


> I'm gonna have to write up my "Highly Valuable Black Walnut" story in its entirety one of these days. It's a pretty good yarn.


But is your "Highly Valuable Walnut Tree" story.........Highly valuable?


----------



## exSW (Jan 16, 2014)

KYLogger said:


> Is it a.................. "Highly Valuable Black Walnut Tree?" That video makes me crack up everytime I watch it!


 That thing is hilarious .But a 100.00 a tree.Not worth the cleanup even if that's all they are worth.Let 'em grow.


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Jan 20, 2014)

I would no recommend selling them. Prices vary based on log quality. Veneer is between $6 and $8 a bf. Saw logs between $.30 up to$3 a bf. Logs over 35" 12ft usually pay between $3 and $6 a bf. I deal with a lot of walnut. Best person to sell to is the exporters not the loggers.


----------

